
Why the economic value of a face mask is $56.14 - known
https://www.economist.com/finance-and-economics/2020/08/22/why-the-economic-value-of-a-face-mask-is-5614
======
haspoken
They doesn't mention how they arrived at this figure, but suggesting an
accuracy down to a penny seems a bit much.

Archived copy: [http://archive.is/vQQM6](http://archive.is/vQQM6)

~~~
helsinkiandrew
US has GDP of roughly 20B (2018) and population of 328M

($20B _5%) /(328M _ 15%) / 365 = $55.68 a day

A penny per person per day is $1.2 billion a year

